# Creekvue



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice....

Breeding dogs.....
Finished Champions of good quality. Nice pedigrees. Well groomed. Thorough testing on bitches. CGC which I love to see on a Toy. Top Producers which means they are breeding nice puppies.

Puppies....
Great coats for Toys! Very nice eye shape and size (can't stand those big, round, buggy eyes on a poodle!) Looks like they like to play with toys. Heads look a bit wedgie to me, but then I think they usually do on Toys.

Issues....
Stud dog on last two litters only has Optigen testing listed on OFA. He has an offspring with hip dysplasia (don't see that very often in a Toy), but I wouldn't let this rule him out completely because sometimes there are just congenital birth defects. Question... has he produced HD more than once?

The other thing is that in a Toy I would want to see at minimum the following testing on breeding dogs:

Optigen
CERF
Patellas
Legg-Calve

So I would certainly consider this breeder if I wanted a Black/Brown Toy.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for your quick reply I am also looking at a few others I just need to know which one to choose.

http://www.glendarpoodles.com/nursery.htm Tis one has some new 6 week olds.

http://www.wickfairtoypoodles.com/index.html This one has some due any day.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Neither Glendar nor Wickfair list testing. I understand that sometimes breeders don't want to pay OFA to list all of their testing, but it is sort of the Gold Standard to do so.

All things being equal, I don't care for the eye on the Glendar puppies. They look big, round and sloppy (you can see white around the eye).

I like the look of the Wickfair adult dogs.

Frankly, of these three breeders, I would go with Creekvue. Note, however, the puppy they have available to a companion home will most likely be blue or a bad black.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

From what she said on the phone the first three are available she is waiting for her handler to pick the one she wants for show before she sales any of them. The fourth one is a male I didn't ask about him because I want a female.

Kathy


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

What part of the country are you in? What specifically are you looking for?


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm in Missouri and I want a toy female I prefer white.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think you might consider contacting Antonia Fillingim. She is a pro handler based out of Jackson, TN 731.487.6979 She handled CH Sharbelle Reason to Believe who was a SBIS winner and the #2 Toy for 2008.

She might be able to help you track down what you are looking for. Getting a breeder to sell and ship you a high quality female Toy might be difficult.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the name of the breeder I will try to look her up. I will be picking up whatever dog I get I am going to florida anyway in november so if I get one from the Creekvue breeder I will fly her back with me. Jackson is only an hour and a half from me.

Thanks Kathy


----------

